# HIBIKE Spessart BIKE Marathon 2013!!!



## Bike-Marathon (16. April 2013)

BIKE übernimmt in Frammersbach - HIBIKE Spessart BIKE Marathon

BIKE veranstaltet nach dem Saisonauftakt beim Rocky Mountain BIKE Marathon powered by Vaude in Riva del Garda und dem Rocky Mountain BIKE Marathon powered by Vaude in Willinge...n nun Frammersbach auch das Saisonfinale.

Der HIBIKE Spessart BIKE Marathon am 13.Oktober in Frammersbach bietet auf den fantastischen Strecken des Bikewald Spessart ein spannendes Streckenkonzept.
Besonderes Highlight: Alle Strecken führen über den berüchtigten Anstieg hinauf zum Grabig. Auf der kleinen Runde wollen 33 Kilometer und 1.050 Höhenmeter bewältigt werden, auf der mittleren Runde sind es 58 Kilometer und 1.840 Höhenmeter. Wer die große Runde bezwingen möchte, muss 92 Kilometer und 3.000 Höhenmeter absolvieren. Neben dem Marathon am Sonntag geht es bereits am Samstag mit einem Nachwuchs-Rennen, Rahmenprogramm, mit der Marathonanmeldung, der Expo und der Pastaparty los. Start zum Marathon ist am Sonntag um 9 Uhr.

Die Anmeldung ist ab sofort geöffnet!
www.bike-spessart.de


----------



## bernd e (23. Mai 2013)

Kleiner Tip, Frammersbach liegt in Bayern und genauer im Bay. Spessart ==> Dein Aufruf wäre quasi im Lokalforum "Spessart" besser auf gehoben. Nord und Osthessen ist Rhön usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

